

Remind HN: Y Combinator application deadline is today, 8pm PST - spxdcz
http://ycombinator.com/apply.html

======
vilius
I bet applying to Y Combinator is an important enough process that barely
needs a deadline reminder.

~~~
patio11
People (some people) deal very poorly with far future deadlines, where "far"
ranges from "after this conversation is over" to "months from now." Middle
class Americans are typically trained to be a little better at this than
humans are born to, but at the end of the day you're running Well-Educated
Professional 2011 on hardware designed to be minimally capable of executing
SimianOS.

There's also a spectrum of, shall we say, commitment to one's application
which is orthogonal to quality of the application. If I were to ever apply,
that would be a Certified Big Deal for me personally, but for someone running
a successful business, speaking to investors, and in the middle of hiring
engineer #3, this might be just one more thing on the ToDo list. That doesn't
necessarily make my business a better fit for YC than her's.

~~~
wnight
Actually, I'd bet that if there's one biggest thing that stands between me and
pg giving me a big check it's my ability to set goals and meet them in a
timely fashion.

------
helen842000
It pained me to do so but I let the deadline pass without submitting my
application. I checked regularly to see when they would open the application
again and started on my answers straight away. The application made me realise
I didn't check half as many of the "good start-up" boxes as I had hoped.

As much as I wanted to apply,I didn't want to waste the YCombinators time with
a easily rejectable application. If I get a rejection in the future, I at
least want to know they had a little bit of a tougher time getting rid of me
:)

I'm determined to use the next few months to build a better demo & hopefully
solve the issue of being a solo founder.

------
divvlr
I submitted my application within the first week. However, this link
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp>) is saying that YC has no record of my
application. Yet, the another page says that it has been submitted. What's
going on?

~~~
ryanglasgow
Y-Combinator Startup School is a separate one-day event, and is not apart of
the YC incubator application process.

~~~
divvlr
Ah I see thank you!!

------
joshuahays
I've been tweeting reminders as well, it never hurts to remind the community
about an important deadline. More importantly, a new entrepreneur may not know
about the YC program just yet and may have time to apply. Just looking out for
the under dog... :)

